# Snowforecast.com optimistic defaults?



## Cannonball (Mar 9, 2013)

Let me start by saying that this is NOT a complaint. It is a question and/or maybe some troubleshooting.  Like most AZers I really like and rely on the site, and hugely appreciate Winn's feedback here.

But does the site have a rose-colored default? The forecast for cannon this Tuesday is 17-21"!!!  Of course that's not consistent with any other forecasts or even the discussions on the site.  This is the 3rd or 4th time this year that the same 17-21" has been shown a few days out .  I fell for it the first couple of times.  Is this a glitch? Wishful thinking?  A torture device?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Platty snow is great go tomorrow


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2013)

Are we going!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Are we going!



Are you coming to my hill tomorrow.? Snow is really really fun and sunny.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Are you coming to my hill tomorrow.? Snow is really really fun and sunny.




Too long of drive.  Meeting my brother in law at Kton.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Too long of drive.  Meeting my brother in law at Kton.



Enjoy K.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Are we going!



Yeah man....thigh deep pow day!!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah man....thigh deep pow day!!




About time Cannon got some since they missed on all big ones.  Take that VT and ME and SNH.  Bazinga!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2013)

GIGO -- Garbage In Garbage Out. It isn't a glitch, computers just do what they are told, which is probably to fetch a model or some sort of combo/index of guidance products. I just wait for the word from Mr. LH at FIS, review the NOAA projection maps, and keep an eye on what Tim and Matt are saying on NECN.


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 9, 2013)

They tend to under-forecast the 'Loaf and Saddleback.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Bliebirdb is what I say twice baby Twitter not.


----------



## octopus (Mar 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Bliebirdb is what I say twice baby Twitter not.



Ok.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 10, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Let me start by saying that this is NOT a complaint. It is a question and/or maybe some troubleshooting.  Like most AZers I really like and rely on the site, and hugely appreciate Winn's feedback here.
> 
> But does the site have a rose-colored default? The forecast for cannon this Tuesday is 17-21"!!!  Of course that's not consistent with any other forecasts or even the discussions on the site.  This is the 3rd or 4th time this year that the same 17-21" has been shown a few days out .  I fell for it the first couple of times.  Is this a glitch? Wishful thinking?  A torture device?



Cannonball,

You've addressed a concern I have had since the site overhaul.  There is some default data fed into the site UNLESS we override it with manual input.  I manually update VT/NH/ME resort daily details, however, if I don't check a hundred of these tiny little boxes, it defaults to these absurd snow totals.  On occasion I miss these boxes--it's just a result of a tedious editing platform and I apologize for any confusion.  I've been trying to get some items fixed/streamlined for weeks but without any luck.  Until then, I'll try my best to prevent this from happening.    I'll put a fresh update on things later this morning.  

Thanks for your understanding and thanks for using the site.  
WC


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 10, 2013)

Winn, thanks for the quick and clear answer as usual. That's all I was asking and I figured it was something like that. Sounds like a PIA for you!  You'd think it would just default to something bland like 'partly cloudy, 30 degrees'.  Thanks again, keep up the great work.


----------

